# Pase lo que pase...



## SerinusCanaria3075

Ho cercato nella funzione "search" ma non ho trovato niente. Come si può tradurre la locuzione "_*pase lo que pase*_... [_yo seguiré aquí_]" all'italiano?

_Qualunque cosa accadrà..._ (¿_accada_ es valido?)
_Avvenga_...?


----------



## Cnaeius

SerinusCanaria3075 said:


> Ho cercato nella funzione "search" ma non ho trovato niente. Come si può tradurre la locuzione "_*pase lo que pase*_... [_yo seguiré aquí_]" all'italiano?
> 
> _Qualunque cosa accadrà..._ (¿_accada_ es valido?)
> _Avvenga_...?



"Qualunque cosa accada/succeda/avvenga" è la traduzione più naturale
"Qualunque cosa accadrà" solo se c'è esplicito riferimento ad un futuro, magari lontano

Si può tradurre anche "succeda quel che succeda" ma, credo, è meno comune


----------



## la italianilla

Secondo voi, "costi quel che costi" si potrebbe adattare a questo contesto? Mi sembra sia d'uso più comune "costi quel costi" rispetto a "succeda quel che succeda"...magari mi sbaglio...


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

_"Cueste lo que cueste" _(tradotto letteralmente) dal mio punto di vista ha un senso di "costrizione/dovere" (ma non necessariamente).

"_Succeda quel che succeda_" (se ci si traduce letteralmente) in spagnolo ha il senso di "inaspettabile / di essere improvviso", senza aspettarne niente. Quasi come lasciare che il destino decida la nostra sorte.


----------



## Cnaeius

la italianilla said:


> Secondo voi, "costi quel che costi" si potrebbe adattare a questo contesto? Mi sembra sia d'uso più comune "costi quel costi" rispetto a "succeda quel che succeda"...magari mi sbaglio...



Difatti succeda quel che succeda non mi sembra molto comune. Personalmente preferisco qualunque cosa accada/succeda. Costi quel che costi mi sembra abbia una significato differente


----------



## Silvia10975

"Accada quel che accada" neppure? Mi sa che personalmente lo uso più degli altri...


----------



## gatogab

Costi quel che costi, c'è , come dire, l'intervento umano. Lo sforzo umano. Il protagonismo
In succeda quel che succeda, è come se la persona lascia in mano al fato gli avvenimenti.
É una mia impressione.
Buona domenica
gatogab


----------



## Neuromante

"Costi quel che costi" sarebbe "Cueste lo que cueste", che non ha lo steso significato da "Pase lo que pase". Mi pare si scluda la opzione.


----------



## la italianilla

Avete ragione, non avevo pensato a quest'aspetto della "costrizione".
Secondo me le traduzioni di Cnaeius, seppur non letterali, vanno benissimo. Quella di Silvia l'avevo pensata pure io, ma sono stata influenzata dal primo messaggio di Cnaeius, che riportava come traduzione letterale "succeda quel che succeda" indicata come "meno comune". Ho pensato che, non essendogli/le venuta in mente la versione con "accadere" potesse essere un "toscanismo". A questo punto, se ci si vuole mantenere il più vicini possibile alla traduzione letterale, voto la proposta della mod (anche se, come sappiamo, a volte trovare traduzioni proprio letterali non è sempre possibile, soprattutto se si tratta di _frases hechas_ o locuciones).
Volevo infine dirvi che ieri sera, in un film, ho notato questa battuta:

_Cascasse il mondo, io ci vado comunque!_

La proporrei come opzione, anche se non letterale, mi pare indipendente da obbligo e/o costrizione. 
Ciao!


----------



## Neuromante

Non mi pare che funzioni.
Ne ha un senso di "irremeabilità" che l`originale spagnolo non porta. In spagnolo non si fa riferimento a nulla di negativo o di contrario a quello che la persona fara. Si indica solo che le diverse opzione non influiscono per niente nella decisione o i fatti che le interessano  (Che sara ancora la, nella frase originale)


----------



## la italianilla

Ciao Neuro. Mi spiace, ma non ho ben capito quello che intendi dire. Se ti riferisci all'essere irrimediabile, cerco di spiegarmi in altre parole. "Cascasse il mondo" - almeno per come lo intendo io - non ha una connotazione dipendente da quello che farà la persona. 
La stessa definizione del De Mauro in linea dice, alla voce "mondo" (tutti i diritti riservati):



> fig., caschi, cascasse il m., qualunque cosa accada: caschi il m. verrò ugualmente



Per me il senso è molto vicino a "accada quel che accada" cioè qualunque cosa accada, x farà questo o y farà quello. Per me, ripeto, anche se la traduzione non è letterale, potrebbe andare perché usatissima come "frase fatta" (per lo meno, dalle mie parti lo è).

Se poi ho capito male correggetemi pure


----------



## Queen Elizabeth

secondo me si potrebbe tradurre anche con "sia quel che sia"(molto colloquiale) anche se in effetti forse "qualunque cosa cosa accada" è quella che meglio esprime il concetto


----------



## gatogab

SerinusCanaria3075 said:


> Ho cercato nella funzione "search" ma non ho trovato niente. Come si può tradurre la locuzione "_*pase lo que pase*_... [_yo seguiré aquí_]" all'italiano?
> 
> _Qualunque cosa accadrà..._ (¿_accada_ es valido?)
> _Avvenga_...?


Sono arrivato alla conclusione che dipende dal contesto, tutti i suggerimentiti postati. 
Così 'volatili', sembrano tutti corretti. Ma , forse, inseriti in una frase, si debba scegliere il più adatto, che sarebbe quello que ci piace di più.
gatogab


----------



## camoscio

Secondo me Cnaeius ha dato le traduzioni migliori, non si tratta di essere "letterali", ma di tradurre il senso della frase. La traduzione letterale spesso non ha lo stesso senso. Ora, io son convinto che "_yo seguiré aquí pase lo que pase_" si posso benissimo tradurre con ".....qualsiasi cosa accada", pero' mi rimane il dubbio di come si traduce in spagnolo "costi quel che costi" o "a tutti i costi!" che e' molto piu' forte e si usa in altri contesti (per esempio: "dobbiamo ottenere quel lavoro, costi quel che costi!!"). Il primo e' piu' un concetto "passivo" mentre il secondo e' molto piu' "attivo". Come si traduce "a tutti i costi"? Non credo vada bene "a todos los costos".....


----------



## neutrino2

A todas costas?


----------



## Antpax

neutrino2 said:


> A todas costas?


 
Hola Neu:

No es exactamente lo mismo. A ver como te lo explico. Tomemos, por ejemplo, "tenemos que ganar":

En "tenemos que ganar pase lo que pase", queremos decir que no importan las circunstancias que aparezcan tenemos que ganar. En este caso lo que pueda pasar es algo externo, por ejemplo, que llueva, que se nos lesione el mejor jugador (aquí mimmi dirá que es Cannavaro ), que el árbitro pite en nuestra contra, etc.

En "tenemos que ganar a toda costa", somos la parte activa, es decir, que tenemos que hacer todo lo que sea necesario para ganar: esforzarnos al máximo, correr sin parar, incluso hacer faltas, jugar sucio, hacer trampas.... Es decir, no importa lo que haya que hacer, pero hay que ganar.

¿me explico más o menos?

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## neutrino2

Gracias por la super explicación, Ant!
Sí, veo la misma diferencia que tú en las dos expresiones, estaba intentando contestar a camoscio que preguntaba cómo se diría "a tutti i costi" en castellano, pero me lo acordaba mal .

Yo estoy con Casillas, deberías ver la pantalla de mi ordenador desde la Eurocopa...
Por cierto, ya estoy en quinto de español!!!! Aprobé el examen hace dos días, y éste es el último curso: wow!


----------



## Antpax

neutrino2 said:


> Gracias por la super explicación, Ant!
> Sí, veo la misma diferencia que tú en las dos expresiones, estaba intentando contestar a camoscio que preguntaba cómo se diría "a tutti i costi" en castellano, pero me lo acordaba mal . (es más natural  decir, "pero no me acordaba bien")
> 
> Yo estoy con Casillas, deberías ver la pantalla de mi ordenador desde la Eurocopa...
> Por cierto, ya estoy en quinto de español!!!! Aprobé el examen hace dos días, y éste es el último curso: wow!


 
Ah, entonces quizás me pase de listo, es que tampoco entendí muy bien lo que ponía camoscio. Tu respuesta es buena, sólo que en singular.

Saludos

Ant

Enhorabuena por tu examen, pero no me sorprende, tienes un nivelazo. Seguro que quinto lo pasas de calle. Ya sabes cualquier duda, me la comentas.


----------

